# Dtd 3 days before ovulation



## wardermom (Jan 31, 2002)

Do you think there's any hope of me conceiving with dtd 3 days before ovulation? Books say that sperm can live for 3-5 days, but does anyone have experience with conceiving dtd so far in advance? I know I have more than one child from dtd 1 or 2 days before, but 3 days?
I'm only 4 weeks post D&C after a blighted ovum, and I probably shouldn't even be thinking about getting pregnant, but, I woke up this morning feeling really sad because we didn't dtd last night and make the chance better.
I don't know. Anyway... I can't ovulate and not want to take advantage of it.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I do think there is hope. I don't really know how to use the search function here but there was a thread a while back I read while lurking. It was written by a woman who dtd 5 days before O and conceived. So while I don't know the odds, it is definitely possible!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I dtd 4 days before my charted ovulation, and got pg with my daughter


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

We DTD on day 6 TTA, ovulated on day 11 and DD is 2.5








It can happen and depends a great deal on whether you have plenty of fertile mucus for the sperm to live in whilst awaiting her majesty, the egg







:

Keri


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

According to Shettles if you do conceive you are far more likely to have a girl.


----------



## wardermom (Jan 31, 2002)

Exactly!!! It does work, I know through past experience. I wouldn't mind a 6th girl!!! My boys would think it terribly unfair though!


----------

